# The Only Good Starling



## jmr13z (Sep 13, 2010)

This was a great shot placement with my little dankung slingshot. I even got the BB back. This little guy fell off the perch while trying to impress the local females after stealing the hole a redheaded woodpecker made. He is one of many starlings & house sparrows on my list. 
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/856-starling-9/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They can be a real nuisance, but they are some of the best bug eaters in the world also. I have 6 that work my yard over on a regular basis and they pull out all kinds of bug and grubs. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I highly endorse this post.

1 down, 4,772,632,118 to go!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good man!

Nice use of the DK slingshot

Dead Starling = Good Starling


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice kill man


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

If I'm correct the estimated world population for European starling is 500-600 million. Pigeon is 200-300 million. Rats are in the billions.


----------

